# Junie Browning subject of city-wide manhunt in Thailand



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> Former Ultimate Fighter bad boy Junie Browning is currently the target of a city-wide manhunt in Thailand after two incidents over the weekend.
> 
> Browning was in Phuket, Thailand, training and allegedly started a bar brawl. He then continued the fight in a local hospital.
> 
> ...


*Source: MMAWeekly.com*

Jesus christ, this guys will never change will he?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Hahahaha Damn Junie. That sounds like a wild time...except the stabbing part. Thailand is not the place you want to go to jail. 

My guess he is in some rat hole motel...possibly dead


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't like Junie but I do hope he is ok and gets the help he needs. Boy has some serious mental issues.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Damn junie.. He might be one of the biggest white trash POS on the planet, but for all the terrible totally true things people could say about his life... Boring is not among them.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

Damn, pretty crazy, reminds me of Urijah's story about getting in a street fight with 12 dudes in Bali.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I bet Junie didn't start it and someone noticed him as an mma fighter. This is eerily similar to Urijah Faber's story, people in Thailand can be pretty shady and they probably want to make sure he's dead. I hope he gets out alive.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

rabakill said:


> I bet Junie didn't start it and someone noticed him as an mma fighter. This is eerily similar to Urijah Faber's story, people in Thailand can be pretty shady and they probably want to make sure he's dead. I hope he gets out alive.


People are shady everywhere. America has more then it's share of nutcases. You been to Thailand?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

this guy never ceases to amaze me


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

HaVoK said:


> People are shady everywhere. America has more then it's share of nutcases. You been to Thailand?


yes I have. He probably was in a shady bar he thought was okay


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

rabakill said:


> yes I have. He probably was in a shady bar he thought was okay


 
I agree he was probably in a shady bar......but going off the way he has acted in the past I highly doubt he thought it was "OK". I bet he knew where he was and just didn't give a damn


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Just another case of wrong place, wrong time..It probably wouldn't of happened if it was anyone else. I can't belive he still trains and fights with his record.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Honestly its actually very likely both parties caused this fight. Some thailand people are very unfriendly to white people much less ex UFC fighters. its very common to get jumped and mugged. Im not surprised if they said some dumb stuff to Junie and Junie being Junie didnt just walk away. So eventually in turned in to a 10 vs 1 brawl and sounds like Junie went down swinging. Good for him... i recently almost got stabbed by a guy in the passanger seat in my car. I was able to grab his hand and head butt him like 10x until he fled and i was able to close the door and drive outa there. I was incredibly happy afterwards that i didnt leave holding my side or looking for a hospital. So i certainly hope Junie doesnt get killed and can get the help he desperately needs. Because i was shaken up severely knowing i almost got stabbed. He DID get stabbed and is bragging about it on Facebook??? acting nonchalantly about it?? crazy crazy guy.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

*Junie Browning wanted for assault in Thailand*

http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2011/12/14/junie-browning-wanted-for-assault-in-thailand/



> Junie Browning of Ultimate Fighter infamy is now a wanted man by Thailand after another run-in with the law. According to various reports from the region, Browning was training in Phuket, Thailand when a bar brawl broke out that involved him allegedly attacking women as well as men. Then, while undergoing treatment for a variety of lacerations, Browning got into another fight at the hospital, fled from the scene, and hasn’t been seen since. Police are currently searching for him, including making attempts to cut off Browning if he tries to fly out of the country.
> 
> While on the lam Browning apparently found a place with internet access, writing on Facebook, “Wow what a helluva weekend. Some (expletive) named Sie Menzies and about 10 of his friends started a fight with me. I guess just to test a ‘UFC fighter guy’ at this (expletive) little bar in Karon Thailand. Had a beer bottle and glass mug shattered on my head, then to make everything better, stabbed severely by some crazy Thai (expletive).”
> 
> ...



Well, the guy has always been crazy, hope he's not going to get himself killed or sentenced to life. There's nothing funny about a thai prison.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Good for him he's irrelevant.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...wning-subject-city-wide-manhunt-thailand.html

Already posted here.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Run Junie Run!*



> Former UFC lightweight Junie Browning is in hiding in fear for his life after an altercation in Thailand that left the 26-year-old fighter with multiple injuries. Injured and scared overseas, Browning is in seclusion, calling for help from the U.S. Embassy to get him back home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MMAweekly


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Sounds like a load of bullshit to be honest. So a bunch of people that he didn't even talk to just randomly get into a murderous rage and start crashing beer bottles and mugs into his head? What is this the zombie apocalypse? 

In all likelyhood he was trying to be a tough guy or talking smack, or maybe texted something dick-like to this MJ woman, and they suddenly ganged up on him. Still sucks for him, but that doesn't mean I believe such an outlandish story, there's more to it than he's revealing.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I just posted this in the general mma section. 

Crazy crazy stuff.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Obviously Junie would have at least partly instigated this whether he meant to or not... There are some places you don't mess around and start crap, Thailand is one of those places...


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

Nobody knows if he instigated anything or not, for all we know it could be a big misunderstanding. At any rate, I doubt he did anything bad enough to get killed over. I hope he gets the help he needs and is brought home safely.....


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

fightfan76 said:


> Nobody knows if he instigated anything or not, for all we know it could be a big misunderstanding. At any rate, I doubt he did anything bad enough to get killed over. I hope he gets the help he needs and is brought home safely.....


After watching Junie on the show and knowing of his other problems I almost guarantee he instigated it in some way, probably didn't mean to start a fight but some of the things he does/says are just retarded and could easily be taken the wrong way.

In Thailand you have to watch what you do and say. Piss the wrong people off at the bar like that and you usually end up in tough shape. People view things a lot differently over there then they do here in Canada and the States.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Read an article about this, but not in this much detail. Reminds me of the fight Faber went through in Bali. You guys understand sometimes there doesn't need to be any provocation. Most of the times there is; girl confrontations, money issues, some kind of bad blood, or simply wrong place at the wrong time. 

I think the scars prove that Junie is most likely the victim. Crazy...crazy stuff. Remember folks sanctioned fights are one thing, but a street fight is another. 

Hope he clears it up and gets back home in one piece.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hard to say the true cause, but if Junie had been drinking, would any of you be surprised if he had too many and started being the Junie we saw on TUF? He said he was like that on the show to get camera time but when he drank he was a complete idiot. I guess we'll never know.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Hasn't this happened before? I can't remember who, it was a mma fighter, but they got ganged up on in a thai bar similar to this situation.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

He's on the run for his life, in pain, severely injured, hunted by murder lusty mafia mobsters, and yet he takes his time for quite a long interview for MMAweekly¿ Sounds reasonable :confused02:



420atalon said:


> In Thailand you have to watch what you do and say. Piss the wrong people off at the bar like that and you usually end up in tough shape. People view things a lot differently over there then they do here in Canada and the States.





No_Mercy said:


> Read an article about this, but not in this much detail. Reminds me of the fight Faber went through in Bali. You guys understand sometimes there doesn't need to be any provocation. Most of the times there is; girl confrontations, money issues, some kind of bad blood, or simply wrong place at the wrong time.


Have you guys actually been to Thailand to make these kind of claims¿ I know quite some people who have been to Thailand and none of them ever had any kind of comparable trouble. Worst thing to happen was pickpocketing which can happen anywhere on the planet, in particular in tourist places. I myself have been in Vietnam which is in the same region and people's mentallity is not too different from those of the Thais. I never had any sort of problems with violence, on the contrary, people were always absolutely nice to me and from the many places I've been in the world it felt like one of the safest, so I regularly walked around alone at night in different towns. I didn't play the tough kid though and didn't walk around with a Western supremacy attitude, so I can't tell how they would have reacted to that, but then again how would people in the US react if a foreigner came to their place and start insulting them¿

And by the way, "Simon Wilson Menzies" doesn't sound really Thai to me, but rather Anglosaxon/Scottish. So the main guy he had his issues with was NOT a native, but probably US-American or British himself.



No_Mercy said:


> I think the scars prove that Junie is most likely the victim.


The scars prove nothing, except that, agressor or victim, in the end he was at the receiving end of the fight, which is something very likely to happen if you get into trouble where you're outnumbered.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

As stupid as Junie is I doubt he called out a mob of bottle wielding locals to kick the shit out of him. I would bet someone recognized him from TUF and wanted to make a name for himself...with the help of his buddies.

Bring Junie home!!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

^^

No I haven't been there but it is on one of my to do lists. I have read multiple instances of people having run ins at bars in both Thailand and other neighbouring countries down there. They are always the same story, little bit of a misunderstanding and then the next minute your fighting multiple guys, stabbed or running for your life... Hell this is the 2nd MMA fighter alone to post a story like this... Sure it happens in other places too including the states etc but you see it happening more in these places due to the cultural differences.



box said:


> Hasn't this happened before? I can't remember who, it was a mma fighter, but they got ganged up on in a thai bar similar to this situation.


You are most likely thinking of Faber, that was in Indonesia.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

420atalon said:


> ^^
> 
> No I haven't been there but it is on one of my to do lists. I have read multiple instances of people having run ins at bars in both Thailand and other neighbouring countries down there. They are always the same story, little bit of a misunderstanding and then the next minute your fighting multiple guys, stabbed or running for your life... Hell this is the 2nd MMA fighter alone to post a story like this... Sure it happens in other places too including the states etc but you see it happening more in these places due to the cultural differences.
> 
> ...


Most people must not travel according to some of the responses in this thread. You can go to a bar a *county* away much less a country and get your ass stomped for nothing around these parts, especially in a smallish town. 

Local tough guys don't take kindly to outsiders bringing their attractive ladies to the local hotspot no matter where you are. I don't think it's right but that's the way it is.

How many people here have been involved in a stomping of out of towners? Is Junies side of the story really so unbelievable?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree with your general point voice but, you can't put anything in a name.

I once knew a Chinese man from Hong Kong who owned a chain of gentlemen's clubs that specialized in only Filipina and Vietnamese girls. His name (I swear I saw his drivers License) was John Smith.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Most people must not travel according to some of the responses in this thread. You can go to a bar a *county* away much less a country and get your ass stomped for nothing around these parts, especially in a smallish town.
> 
> Local tough guys don't take kindly to outsiders bringing their attractive ladies to the local hotspot no matter where you are. I don't think it's right but that's the way it is.
> 
> *How many people here have been involved in a stomping of out of towners? *Is Junies side of the story really so unbelievable?


me me:bye01:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Crazy stuff.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

420atalon said:


> ^^
> 
> No I haven't been there but it is on one of my to do lists. I have read multiple instances of people having run ins at bars in both Thailand and other neighbouring countries down there. They are always the same story, little bit of a misunderstanding and then the next minute your fighting multiple guys, stabbed or running for your life...


Those are horror stories to scare people or to brag around, just like monster-under-the-bed stories to scare kids. Well, not exactly the same, of course, getting stabbed can happen, but that's not what generally happens there. In Europe we have the same kind of stories about the US: like exchange students who get lost, knock on someones door to ask for the way and get shot to death, because they didn't understand when the houseowner told them to leave his property.



420atalon said:


> Hell this is the 2nd MMA fighter alone to post a story like this... Sure it happens in other places too including the states etc but you see it happening more in these places due to the cultural differences.


First, it's not cultural differences, but ignorance towards cultural differences. When you go into another country, you should at least have a glimpse into a tourist guide where you can inform yourself about general behaviour advises. Secondly, as I pointed out. The guy Browning got into trouble with was most probably NOT a Thai, but an Anglosaxon. 



oldfan said:


> I agree with your general point voice but, you can't put anything in a name.
> 
> I once knew a Chinese man from Hong Kong who owned a chain of gentlemen's clubs that specialized in only Filipina and Vietnamese girls. His name (I swear I saw his drivers License) was John Smith.


That might be. Hong Kong was a British colony until 1997 and English names are not too uncommon there even for Chinese Hong Kongers, but in Thailand that would be rather rare.


Anyway, I don't mean that you can't get into trouble there at all. But continental South-East Asia is definitely an area where it is easier to avoid trouble than in a lot of other parts of the world, including the US and Europe, at least if you respect general rules of politeness. I can't talk for redlight districts though as I haven't been to any. I wouldn't be surprised if it's a bit different there, but then again, the same applies to redlight districts all over the world. When it's around animalistic needs (like sex) resulting in rising testosterone levels and macho behaviour in combination with lots of alcohol, yes of course, that can lead you into trouble anywhere on the planet


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

http://youtu.be/k-oCew_ef94

Crazy story from Faber... Sounds kinda similar.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I guess you might get in trouble unintentionally at bars in some parts of Thailand, but Karon is one of the most touristy places in Phuket and all of Thailand. Almost everybody there makes a living off tourism in one way or another and even the few that don't will see tourists behaving badly all the time, so they're pretty used to it.

I would consider it extremely unlikely to get in trouble with the locals in that part of the island if you're white like Browning, unless you start some stupid shit like physically assaulting a Thai or try to steal money from them. If you look like a SE Asian you have to be a bit more careful, as some of the locals might expect you to know how to behave.

Anyway, in this case it's obvious that the other guy was a foreigner too. A lot of small bars in Phuket are owned by foreigners, and this one seems to be from Australia:



http://www.facebook.com/SieLad


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, I bet Junie did nothing wrong to earn himself front page on a newspaper... I wonder what stupid shit he pulled this time...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Lunatik boxer? :confused03:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

A witness who wishes to remain anonymous told The Phuket News that Browning had arrived at the bar with two American women. One of them was his girlfriend, another was Castro Mury, 32.



> According to the witness, the three had an argument, then Browning punched Ms Mury in the face and beat his girlfriend. “I’ve never seen a man hit a girl so hard like that,” he said.At this point, Mr Menzies asked Browning to leave the bar. Browning refused, attempting to punch Mr Menzies and other bystanders – four of whom later reported injuries sustained during the fight.
> 
> Some of the customers tried to intervene, which provoked a brawl that eventually left Browning unconscious.
> 
> Those involved were then sent to Patong Hospital, where Browning woke up and hit doctors, nurses, Ms Mury, a 68-year-old man, and the bar owner again. Then Browning fled from the scene.Ms Mury was reported to have bruises and a broken jaw.


Someone please tell me how to pronounce Phuket.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

oldfan said:


> A witness who wishes to remain anonymous told The Phuket News that Browning had arrived at the bar with two American women. One of them was his girlfriend, another was Castro Mury, 32.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone please tell me how to pronounce Phuket.


****-it . You know you wanted someone to say it.

EDIT: after seeing your rep I guess I should clarify just in case, you shouldn't take me seriously, it's actually pronounced fook-et.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> ****-it . You know you wanted someone to say it.
> 
> EDIT: after seeing your rep I guess I should clarify just in case, you shouldn't take me seriously, it's actually pronounced fook-et.


Actually it's pook-et.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Couchwarrior said:


> Actually it's pook-et.


The first syllable stops after "poo", so it's "poo-ket" (according to English IPA pronunciation /puːˈkɛt/).


----------

